# starbucks coffee



## Robert Taylor (Mar 31, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by OKLAHOMAN  
Ed, $3 is WAY less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks, I would think most would want Priority and I always. 

i must be the only person in the usa that has never had a cup of starbucks coffee. if coffee or any drink costs more than a dollar i opt for good ole plain water. at many vending areas soda will cost a dollar but water is a dollar fifty. i woder what is with their thinking? is not soda water with sugar and other stuff added to it? so am i correct to think that if you take water and add sugar and other unknowns to it you lower its value? i carry a small cooler with twenty cent bottles of water in my vehicle when i travel. 
__________________


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 31, 2011)

*nope*



bettyt44720 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by OKLAHOMAN
> Ed, $3 is WAY less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks, I would think most would want Priority and I always.
> 
> ...


 
Nope ... there are at least 3.  My bride and I have never had starbucks either.


----------



## Akula (Mar 31, 2011)

My Wife and Daughter love it, I have never bought one and don't care for designer coffee.  Home brew or there is a nice little place close to me that has good coffee (still more than a buck but free refills LOL)


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it enough to buy the ground beans for making coffee at home. The packages are worth a free cup of coffee so I do not pay for coffee at their retail stores. Italian Roast is our choice.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Mar 31, 2011)

I for one like Starbucks and at $2.15 for a 20 oz cup of premium coffee it's a deal if you ask me.  I don't like 7-11 coffee that has been sitting there for who knows how long or the watered down version from the local donut shop.  Have you looked at what they charge you at your favorite restaurant?  I don't see many around here where you can get a cup for under a dollar.  But then again I live in "Sunny So Cal" and am used to paying more for everything.  Someone has to pay for the sunshine I guess.

Cheers


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried starbucks...tasted like someone crapped in my cup.  I'll stick to Dunkin Donuts or McDonalds actually has a nice coffee.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 31, 2011)

4.  I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Monty (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife and I make 5 & 6.
The one time I tried Starbucks, it reminded me of Lisa Douglas' coffee on Green Acres.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Starbucks is over-roasted, over-hyped and overpriced. The beans
themselves are nothing special. I don't drink it, even for free.
Witzman is right.. the McDonalds around here have good coffee from
a local roaster.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Ever since we bought our Kurig we've been big fans of Emirl's "Big easy Intense", when on the road Micky Dee's ain't bad.


----------



## BSea (Mar 31, 2011)

While I've had Starbucks, I'm not a fan at all.  I'll also go with McDonalds or DD over starbucks any day.  There is a starbucks about 1/4 mile from our house.  It kills me that when it nearly 100 degrees outside, there are people at sb drinking coffee.  Yes I know they have iced coffee, but everyone in there can't be drinking iced coffee.

Plus some stay in there for hours on their laptops surfing & drinking coffee.  I'm pretty sure the refills aren't free.  I guess I have better things to do with my time & money.


----------



## el_d (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish I liked Coffee.

 As a kid I drank it every once in a while, well i guess it was mostly milk, but I somehow lost the taste for it.my wife has it every morning and she seems to really enjoy it....

Give me an ice cold mountain dew..... yep that's how I usually start my day....


----------



## oops99 (Mar 31, 2011)

*twit **2 *(twɪt) 

— *n *_informal __chiefly _( _Brit _) a foolish or stupid person; idiot 



remember when this was an insult? Now it's a trend, just as starbucks is a trendy coffee.
I had their coffee once, and thought it sucked, especially for the price. Give me D&D.

No insults intended.

Tom/oops99


----------



## bensoelberg (Apr 1, 2011)

7. No coffee for me either. Hot chocolate is a different thing altogether. The local gas station (Fastrip for those in California) has the best hot chocolate I've found.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 1, 2011)

When I was in Japan and specifically Toyota City, It cost the equivalent of $5.00 an hour to park within a 10 minute walking distance of the downtown area. Starbucks coffee cost $3.50. Buy a cup of coffee for $3.50 and I got my parking ticket stamped, which gave me 2 hours of parking free. 

People traveling in by car used this situation often for meetings with people who came in by train to the area. The next cheapest purchase for free parking was at a few restaurants.


Back here, I go about once every two or three months - when I am with others. I do have about 50 Starbucks mugs from different cities and countries around the world.


----------



## Boz (Apr 1, 2011)

I am in the Starbucks is over roasted, bitter, over priced garbage group.  I make coffee at home with Dunkin coffee bought in bulk from Costco.


----------



## penhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Just my 2 cents...but no matter what you think of StarBucks coffee...you have to REALLLLy appreciate their marketing...who would ever have thought you could sell a cup of coffee for ~ $5


----------



## BamaYank (Apr 1, 2011)

*Here's One For ya!*

How about " A&P's" 8 O'clock coffee. You know it's Freshly grounded, cause you did it right there in the coffee isle of the store.  Or in some case the cashier did it for you at the check out stand while she rang up the rest of your item you bought!  Ah! memories

The "BamaYank"
aka Doug hamblin


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 1, 2011)

BamaYank said:


> How about " A&P's" 8 O'clock coffee. You know it's Freshly grounded, cause you did it right there in the coffee isle of the store.  Or in some case the cashier did it for you at the check out stand while she rang up the rest of your item you bought!  Ah! memories
> 
> The "BamaYank"
> aka Doug hamblin



I ground a lot of those bags as a checker at A&P (back in the day).  Almost a "barrista" position but just "fine, medium or coarse, ma'am?"


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 1, 2011)

If I wanted a starbucks, I could just make it at home - start with one pot of coffee, let the majority of the water boil off - then burn the stuff at the bottom, pour it in a cup, call it a 'venti' or whatever they call it instead of 'large', and charge a fortune...

With Starbucks (or Caribou - or nearly any American coffee), I have to put thirty creams and sugars into it to try and cut the bitterness...with no success...

I prefer Tim Horton's, black...


----------



## Monty (Apr 1, 2011)

penhead said:


> Just my 2 cents...but no matter what you think of StarBucks coffee...you have to REALLLLy appreciate their marketing...who would ever have thought you could sell a cup of coffee for ~ $5


NO, the marketing you have to appreciate is the one that came up with charging $1+ for a bottle of WATER.


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont drink coffee often.  I do drink it once in a while and I like D&D FV.  In the fall my wife has a thing for the Starbucks pumpkin coffee drink that cost like $4.50.  If she is buying I will have one but would never stop for one on my own.
I have a Redbull every morning.  A bunch of soda and gatorade thru the day.  Not a fan of water, way to overpriced for the bottled stuff I can just get from the faucet at home.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 1, 2011)

if you think Starbucks is bad(IMHO it is), you should try Dutch Bros Coffee. Both have too much milk and chocolate for my taste, but Dutch goes a little further and makes their Designer drinks with chocolate milk. Now thats really nasty. But folks flock to both for some reason beyond my thinking. But if your tastes fall to a cholatety, sweet type of drink then I guess both will probably fill the bill.
I just like plain ole boring coffee.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 1, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I prefer Tim Horton's, black...



I heard so much about Horton's .. so I looked forward to trying it when
we were in Upstate NY. Unfortunately, it was one of those self serve
Horton's vending machines. 
I can imagine the insides.. a cloth belt runs back and forth, dry grounds 
get dumped on the belt, water pours over the grounds and something
brown and hot comes out the bottom. (yeah, tasted like that)


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 1, 2011)

Coffee, coffee, coffee.  I'm addicted to the stuff - probably thanks to Starbucks. When you keep doing something that you don't particularly like to do, that is called insane - some call it addicted.  I keep going to Starbucks because I have a flippin' Starbucks card ( a gift ).  I don't like their coffee all that much - I have to put a ton of half n' half in it and a bunch of Splendas. But I drink it because I have that stinkin' card.  I have gotten used to it somewhat but I do not prefer it to most other coffee.

I ground my own at home and brew my own.   There's a lot of discussion on here referring to "coffee" - but when I think of coffee I'm talking about the black stuff they give you in a cup that cost a couple bucks. You add what you want to it or drink it black.  I can't drink their coffee black because it's way too strong.  The fru-fru coffee drinks that cost from $3.50 to $5.00 are not on my list. $2.10 for a cup of coffee is my limit - and I have a hard time paying that.

The best coffee I have had was in Kauai. In KaPa'a (If that's how it's spelled) there is Java Kai Coffee House.  The Kona coffee (my favorite) was incredible. This isn't some Kona blend or mix - it's 100% Kona coffee. Also had some fabulous coffee from Peaberry Estates. 

A well brewed, freshly ground cup of 100% Columbian is pretty darn good.
Italian restaurants seem to have the best coffee - probably Italian Roast?  Most places I buy my coffee at have it for $1.85  I don't do McD's or Dunkin' D's because I like to sit down and enjoy the coffee with some half n half and a good book - or my iPad and the IAP forum like I am now and I don't enjoy hanging out at those places.  

And since I'm rambling - I have to tell this short story.
When I was in college I had a roommate that had spent many years in Brazil. He had what he called "coffee" and he would put the grinds in a large cup, add boiling water and then stick a straw in this - the straw had a strainer in the shape of a ball on the end of it.  I tried some of that stuff and had heart palpitations and the jitters!!  That was some powerful stuff!

Thanks for the thread. Nice to talk about something other than woodturning for a change.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mwenman (Apr 1, 2011)

To this day, the best cup of coffee is still Navy coffee    After drinking that for 23 years, anything else is just junk.  Nothing beats a good cup of mud.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, I like Starbucks coffee.  I bring my own cup and it cost me $1.40 for 16 ounces of coffee.  It tastes good, it is strong, but I like French Roast and that is what they sell.
I can sit and read, work on my computer between patients and chat with people if I meet them there.
They sell Fair Trade coffee.  My daughter worked their and treat their workers well.


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 1, 2011)

And the count goes one. Don't drink any hot drink and wouldn't pay that much for a beam & coke which i don't drink any more either.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 1, 2011)

How about some Kopi Luwak coffee?  (No, I've never tried it...and have no plans to)...

I think someone should volunteer to have a cup (without googling it first)


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, it's washed thoroughly! Probably has less crud on it than the produce I buy at my local grocery store.  I don't care how good it tastes because coffee that costs upwards or $200 per pound is reserved for someone with more money than they know what to do with or have the sense to do with it!   If you want to send me some free beans, I'll give it a try!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Yep*



BamaYank said:


> How about " A&P's" 8 O'clock coffee. You know it's Freshly grounded, cause you did it right there in the coffee isle of the store. Or in some case the cashier did it for you at the check out stand while she rang up the rest of your item you bought! Ah! memories
> 
> The "BamaYank"
> aka Doug hamblin


 
Use it alll the time but we grind it at home.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Surely you Jest*



mwenman said:


> To this day, the best cup of coffee is still Navy coffee  After drinking that for 23 years, anything else is just junk. Nothing beats a good cup of mud.


 
To even call some of what I drank in the Navy coffee is playing fast and loose with the English language "Stud Horse P---" was how we referred to it.  Particularily at about 2am from the urn that had been made at 8pm.


----------



## fishlux (Apr 1, 2011)

White Castle has the best deal on good coffee.  $1.60 gets you 16 (maybe 20?) oz.  Of pretty good coffee.  The wife and I both prefer it over Starbucks.  But we will take Tim Horton's or Dunkin over White Castle.


----------



## Monty (Apr 1, 2011)

But if you just absolutely positively have to have your Starbucks and can't fine a store, check this out - http://www.starbucks.com/blog/introducing-starbucks-mobile-pour


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 1, 2011)

Monty said:
			
		

> But if you just absolutely positively have to have your Starbucks and can't fine a store, check this out - http://www.starbucks.com/blog/introducing-starbucks-mobile-pour



Amazing huh!  And I found out a couple years back that spaghetti actually comes from spaghetti trees!  Man, this is an amazing world we live in.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Steve Busey (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a hot chocolate there once, but it wasn't worth the price.

I can't say I was surprised when I saw one of the first pictures from the new planet Mercury orbiter satellite this week:




:tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 1, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> How about some Kopi Luwak coffee?  (No, I've never tried it...and have no plans to)...
> 
> I think someone should volunteer to have a cup (without googling it first)



isn't that the coffee that's pre processed by Monkeys or some creature, I saw something on TV about it, imagine collecting it!!! and as much as I like STRONG coffee, sure I'd try it, but not if I had to buy a pound. 
A few months back, Roy sent me some Cuban Coffee that was better than any thing Starbucks has had.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 1, 2011)

guess everybody has there own preferences on coffee, I like Starbucks columbian beans. I grind four tablespoons and run them through the french press every morning. yum!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 1, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> mwenman said:
> 
> 
> > To this day, the best cup of coffee is still Navy coffee  After drinking that for 23 years, anything else is just junk. Nothing beats a good cup of mud.
> ...



I learned to drink coffee in the Navy, but I have to agree about the actual name for it.... as I remember, on the ship they made coffee at 0500 for breakfast in two(2) 10 gallon? urns... they didn't remake it until that was gone... we only had about 100 on the ship and 20 gallons of coffee lasted a loooooooooooooong time.


----------



## ren-lathe (Apr 1, 2011)

Starbucks is as strong & nasty as it is so when you order an over sweet flavored "mocha smoka java joka" you can still taste coffee. If you want to see someone confused go int a starbucks or one of it's clones, ask for a "plain" coffee, they don't know what to do  Went to Hawaii in '04 & had Kona, excellent stuff. When we were on the Big Island this past September brought home 8 LBS. Still have some left. When that is gone will have to order the next bunch of the internet


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't like starbucks either, I do like the dark roast from Joe Muggs thatis located in books-a-million.  It is the cheapest they have.

Phil


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 2, 2011)

I just found some 100% Kona coffee on sale (ended today) for $20.00 per 16 0z. with free shipping. That's a pretty good price for 100% Kona and I blend it with other beans sometimes. Even at that price I can make a lot of coffee for less than what Starbucks costs.  This thread has inspired me to let that Starbucks card expire.  I'll just put my Kona coffee in a Starbucks mug, go in and get a comfy seat, enjoy the free internet and check my IAP threads as I enjoy each sip.   hehehehe

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Tin Can Sailor*



TellicoTurning said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > mwenman said:
> ...


 I was a Tin Can Sailor and we had around 210 - 225 most of the time.  They made coffee at 2000 and that stayed around until 0500 - at about 0200/0300 it got to where it would disolve the spoon if you tried to stir it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 2, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ever since we bought our Kurig we've been big fans of Emirl's "Big easy Intense", when on the road Micky Dee's ain't bad.



I'm no fan of Emirl's coffee (or his food, for that matter), but on the road, we drink one of two coffees. We have cuismart grind and brew with a thermos caraf. If the show is close enough, this pot will keep the Dunkin Donuts coffee warm overnight.

If it is longer, it is hard to beat McDonalds $.99 coffee with real half and half and real sugar.

If you ever get the chance to travel to Key West, be sure to try Baby's Coffee. We like Baby's Private Buzz so much that we have it shipped here for special occasions.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 2, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> I just found some 100% Kona coffee on sale (ended today) for $20.00 per 16 0z. with free shipping. That's a pretty good price for 100% Kona and I blend it with other beans sometimes. Even at that price I can make a lot of coffee for less than what Starbucks costs. This thread has inspired me to let that Starbucks card expire. I'll just put my Kona coffee in a Starbucks mug, go in and get a comfy seat, enjoy the free internet and check my IAP threads as I enjoy each sip.  hehehehe
> 
> Martin


If you want to take your coffee experience to the next level, try roasting some nice fresh green beans and you'll NEVER visit a Starbucks again or buy two year old stale coffee from a grocery store again! :biggrin:  

It's a shame how Americans have been duped into believing that cheap coffee beans that have sat around in warehouses for over a year then over-roasted to hide the bland, stale taste is what coffee is supposed to taste like.

Kona is not my favorite coffee but of all the Kona coffees I have tried, I like Lions Gate the best http://www.coffeeofkona.com/).  I order their green beans for approx $10 a pound then roast them myself to a mild roast which produces a very smooth cup of coffee.......... pretty hard to beat.

Here's an interesting site to visit, I order some of my green beans and supplies from them...... http://www.sweetmarias.com/index.php , home roasting will turn you into a coffee snob overnight....... but your taste buds will thank you!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 3, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ever since we bought our Kurig we've been big fans of Emirl's "Big easy Intense", when on the road Micky Dee's ain't bad.


 
We too bought the Kurig and the wife uses it for coffees of every type and I use it for the hot water and a green tea bag.  LOL  But it only comes out to 50 cents a cup, and the company is great with replacement of a defective machine.  The pump in them seems a little cheap.  Prone to clogging.  But the company stands behind it.

ED


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> I tried starbucks...*tasted like someone crapped in my cup.* I'll stick to Dunkin Donuts or McDonalds actually has a nice coffee.


 


I'm probably going to regret this, but what is the story behind the reference for that statement?



Scott (hiding under the couch) B


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 3, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:
			
		

> How about some Kopi Luwak coffee?  (No, I've never tried it...and have no plans to)...
> 
> I think someone should volunteer to have a cup (without googling it first)



It may have some reference to this earlier post - or just a blatant opinion on Starbucks coffee.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

